# V-Cube, Rubik, or Eastsheen?



## Gmfrk96 (Jan 22, 2010)

I currently have a 2x2x2, 4x4x4, and 5x5x5 Eastsheen Cubes. I am wondering which is the better brand to buy for speedsolving: Rubik's, Eastsheen, or V-Cube. My Eastsheens turn really well, but sometimes it is hard to turn the sides when I am solving to fast. Please let me know your opinion about which is better.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 22, 2010)

2x2: LanLan (aparantly)
4x4: Mini QJ or normal QJ
5x5: V-cubes. Qjs aren't bad though.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jan 22, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> 2x2: LanLan (aparantly)
> 4x4: Mini QJ or normal QJ
> 5x5: V-cubes. Qjs aren't bad though.



+1


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 22, 2010)

2x2: I've heard lanlan
4x4: QJ/mini QJ or YJ, not sure as I don't have the latter.
5x5: V-cube by FAR


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 23, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> 2x2: I've heard lanlan
> 4x4: QJ/mini QJ or YJ, not sure as I don't have the latter.
> 5x5: V-cube by FAR



Isn't YJ 4x4 a knockoff?


----------



## V-te (Jan 23, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: I've heard lanlan
> ...



Yup, sometimes the best isn't legal, or brand (As you can see by nuclear power, or Rubik's 4x4)
Lan Lans are the next best thing though.


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 23, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: I've heard lanlan
> ...



i think they're a knock-off of V-Cube.(V-Cube mechanism). probably wrong though


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Jan 23, 2010)

here we go again 
another KO thread
but any ways
2x2 Lanlan
4x4 imo mini qj or mefferts
5x5 i prefer eastsheen because they are cheap but vcube 5 is good as well


----------



## dillonbladez (Jan 23, 2010)

oh yeah. there are a lot of KO threads

On Topic;
2x2 lanlan for sure. i've never tried it, but they are probably as smooth as ES. except they have springs, so it can cut corners so much easily. of course, you can do the ES 2x2 mod. pestvic has a video. you use a drill, drill a hole, and put screws and spring in there. i wouldn't risk it though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2x2 - Eastsheen
4x4x4 - Eastsheen
5x5x5 - V-Cube

Based on the options you gave us. However:

2x2x2 - LanLan
4x4x4 - QJ or Mefferts
5x5x5 - V-Cube 

Would be better.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 23, 2010)

4x4- Rubik's
5x5- Rubik's
2x2- Rubik's


----------



## Litz (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: lanlan
4x4: miniQj probably
5x5: v-cube

I own all of these cubes by the way.


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Litz said:


> 2x2: lanlan
> 4x4: miniQj probably
> 5x5: v-cube
> 
> I own all of these cubes by the way.



This, and I also own all of those. The YJ 4x4 looks promising and I have one in the mail but I'll withhold any recommendation for it until I get it and use it a bit...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Jan 23, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Jake Gouldon said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: I've heard lanlan
> ...



Yes. This person asked for the best 4x4, and I gave him that answer.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2- LanLan
4x4- Mefferts if you don't want to get a KO other wise QJ.
5x5- Definately V- Cube.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: LanLan FTW.
3x3: (Added For Convenience) FII Or CII, They Seem To Be Perfect On The 2 Basic Types Of Cubes, Crispy Or Smooth. (FII=Crispy CII=Smooth)
4x4: Mini QJ.  
5x5: V-Cube.


----------



## (R) (Jan 23, 2010)

DavidSanders said:


> 4x4- Rubik's
> 5x5- Rubik's
> 2x2- Rubik's



What?:confused:


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 23, 2010)

rubix for all


----------



## lumanderthon (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2 lanlan is definitly best and i think cheapest. 
4x4 QJ is by best 
5x5 vcube 5 for sure


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2 - LanLan
4x4 - Mini QJ/QJ/Meffert's
5x5 - V-Cube


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2-I have an Eastsheen and I thought it was pretty good. I haven't tried a lanlan but I've heard nothing but good things about it.

4x4-mini qj is the best I've tried.

5x5- despite the unnecessary clickiness, the V cube is the best.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 23, 2010)

for 2x2 I have used an eastsheen, I heard some people said LanLan is better than it. 
4x4 Mefferts, QJ are the same thing but it's a KO
5x5 V cubes, with memyselfandpi mod so it's not clicky


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 23, 2010)

(R) said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > 4x4- Rubik's
> ...



Did I stutter?


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah man, rubix all the way.

+1
and a high five.


----------



## Kaiyuan Chen (Jan 23, 2010)

I think V-cube is batter.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: LanLan
4x4: LanLan or QJ or X-cube
5x5: V-cube (fair quality) or Yonjung (adjustable tension with acceptable quality.)


----------



## lorki3 (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2: lanlan
3x3: type a V
4x4: mini qj (i had eastsheen but it exploded and now i have to choose between rubiks and mini qj)
5x5: V-cube


----------



## Cheese_Board (Jan 23, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> 2x2: LanLan
> 4x4: LanLan or QJ or X-cube
> 5x5: V-cube (fair quality) or Yonjung (adjustable tension with acceptable quality.)



You do know that it's spelled Yongjun, right?

anyway,
2x2: I have an Eastsheen, but most people say Lanlan is best
4x4: QJ, Mini QJ, or Meffert's
5x5: V-cube


----------



## Tdude (Jan 23, 2010)

2x2x2 - Diansheng
4x4x4 - QJ-YJ
5x5x5 - V-cube 
Works GREAT (for me at least)


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 23, 2010)

Cheese_Board said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2: LanLan
> ...



You know that Daniel can understand Chinese and probably knows the original pronunciation, right?


----------



## dannyz0r (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.yongjuntoys.com/en/index.asp
Yongjun


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 23, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> http://www.yongjuntoys.com/en/index.asp
> Yongjun



Did I just see a V-3 in their video?!?!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jan 24, 2010)

don't think so ._.


----------

